# Fahrradklau bei Probefahrt



## Pedalritter.de (17. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde!

Aus unserem Fahrradgeschäft in Hannover wurde heute bei einer Probefahrt ein Rad entführt.
Es handelt sich um ein relativ kleines
*ferrarirotes Hardtail-MTB*
  mit *weißer Starrgabel*
und *Alivio*-Ausstattung.
Am Unterrohr steht in *weißer Schrift PEDALRITTER.DE*, am Oberrohr *PE 27*.

Zugegeben, es hat keinen ruintreibenden Wert, aber es wäre dennoch schön, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten würdet und bei Sichtung des Objekts den entsprechenden Fahrer vom Rad befördert. Er ist *garantiert nicht der rechtmäßige Eigentümer,* denn ein solches Pedalritter-Rad wurde noch nicht in Umlauf gebracht.

Bei erfolgreicher Wiederbeschaffung gibt es natürlich ne Umsatzbeteiligung!

Vielen Dank optimistischerweise schonmal im voraus
Matthias und Michael von Pedalritter.de


----------



## David Litterman (18. August 2007)

Penner gibts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

Habt Ihr Euch vor der Probefahrt nicht den Ausweiss zeigen lassen? Wenn nicht, böser Fehler.


----------



## HerwigP (31. August 2007)

Nicht nur Ausweiss zeigen lassen , ausweiss während der Probefahrt einbehalten wie es mein Händler macht (Ausser bei mir ^^ ) ...


----------



## Malli (6. September 2007)

Ich Glaube das wird nicht einfach oder besser gesagt fast unmöglich das bike noch zu finden =(


----------



## Pedalritter.de (1. Dezember 2007)

Ein gestohlenes Fahrrad wiederzufinden, dürfte generell nicht nur schwierig sein sondern nahezu unmöglich. Aber schließlich stirbt die Hoffnung bekanntlich zuletzt (wobei sie inzwischen mausetot natürlich ist).

Zum Thema Ausweis: Wurde hinterlegt und auch einbehalten, allerdings hat der Typ das Teil auf den Tresen gelegt und ich habe nur aus etwas Abstand hingesehen.
Kurze Zeit später habe ich dann die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die Ausweise von anderen mit sich herumtragen... 

Nochmal wird mir das jedenfalls nicht passieren!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2007)

Ist man als Händler gegen sowas eigentlich versichert?


----------



## Pedalritter.de (3. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist man als Händler gegen sowas eigentlich versichert?



Meines Wissens gibt es für Diebstahl bei einer Probefahrt keine Möglichkeit des Versicherungsschutzes (außer bei Lloyd's vielleicht ), aber gegen Diebstahl direkt ausm Laden sind wir natürlich abgesichert.


----------



## jasper (3. Dezember 2007)

nur mal so nebenbei: der ausweis ist eigentum des bundesinnenministeriums und darf von dem händler nicht eingefordert werden...


----------



## Chris82 (3. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei: der ausweis ist eigentum des bundesinnenministeriums und darf von dem händler nicht eingefordert werden...



Der Fordert auch nicht den Ausweis, sondern er bietet eine Probefahrt mit dem Tausch des Ausweises als Sicherheit. Wer seinen Ausweis nicht abgeben will der brauch auch nicht nach einer Testfahrt fragen.
Er kann natürlich auch die Summe die das Rad kostet als Sicherheit hinterlegen. Ich zitiere mal den schmierigen Kolumbianer aus "das Kartel" wo es um den Hubschrauber geht.

Harrison Ford: Was Kostet der Hubschrauber?
Schmieriger Kolumbianer: 2 millionen!
Harrison Ford: und wenn ich nur mal Testfliegen will?
Schmieriger Kolumbianer: kostet 2 millionen Pfand!!!


----------



## jasper (3. Dezember 2007)

schwachsinn. schon mal von einer fotokopie gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (4. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch völlig wurscht ob er einbehält oder eine Fotokopie macht. Der immateriellen höheren Pfandwert hat der Original-Personalausweis für den Käufer und für den Verkäufer.

Als Ladenbesitzer kann ich sicherlich selbst entscheiden was ich als Pfand nehme und wenn ein Perso verlangt wird, habe ich persönlich damit kein Problem.


----------

